# 2012 WY Antelope back



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

I received 2012 Gun kill antelope back right before moving back to MI. Also in the pic is my Mule deer that will be getting a shoulder mount soon as well as my 2012bow kill antelope and Merriam turkey.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice mount, I love those cutters. Hunting antelope sure is fun.


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

His left side has about an inch busted off. I had made a stalk on him 2 days before gun opener and got within 20yrds of him but he was bedded down and couldnt get a clean shot. He jumped and took off without hesitation. I got my redemption opening morning of gun with about a 125yrd shot at first light.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Sweet got mine back in Mid Jan...


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks good Captain!


----------

